# what wrong



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Last Friday (5 days ago) I gave my wife her last "O". Since then we have had sex 3 times and the usual tricks didn't work, she even complained today that she hasn't been able to rub one out by her self since that last "O" I gave her.

She's 42 I'm 45 not over wieght we both are on our feet all day walking some times running. 

Can the time change effect a womens ability to orgasam? :lol:


I'm thinking now that our pool has cooled down due to the fall season, what little excercize we got while swiming has stopped, but the frequent sex is more then sweaty and cardio, so we consider that a work out.

So before I dump $100 buck on a doctors visit (no insurance) I'm thinking we look at suppliments that will help with the "O"? Any ideas on a suppliment to increase her "O"? Not her drive (its high) just the "O"!

Since her disire is there, its not an labido issue, maybe its a mind thing? It's kind of tough to get romantice and spend the time w/ foreplay. Typically we get down to our underwear, have a drink watch the news and then she starts to play with my tinggely parts, then I grab her and lay her out and dive in. NOt that it matters but during the summer months our days are spent in our swim suits.... thats just how we roll. 


I mean all this works time and again, even with her last "O" five days ago... we get 1/2 naked walk around, do a few things around the house, cuddle watch a little TV, find those erogenoius zones and we're off to the races.:smthumbup:

I think whats concerns me and brings me to this section (sex in marriage) is the fact that as of late (this week) she can't even rub one out by her self!

It really kind of suck being old! :lol:

Please advise. Thank you


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

If it's only been a few days, I wouldn't get alarmed. If it goes a few weeks, then I would say that could be a problem.

Causes could be stress, desensitization, hormonal fluctuations...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, a few days is really no big deal. If I stress out about not having had an O for a few days it is MUCH harder to have one, by myself or with him.

Give her a couple glasses of wine and set to work on her. Read her something to get her revved up, then spend some time with your tongue/some toys/ whatever she likes. Back rub too, if that doesn't put her to sleep. She just needs to relax I think


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I ditto the responses. My wife (56 and still having periods) usually has an orgasm quite easily, usually within 10 minutes. However, there are times when she can't.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah, a few days is really no big deal. If I stress out about not having had an O for a few days it is MUCH harder to have one, by myself or with him.
> 
> Give her a couple glasses of wine and set to work on her. Read her something to get her revved up, then spend some time with your tongue/some toys/ whatever she likes. Back rub too, if that doesn't put her to sleep. She just needs to relax I think


YA thets the thing she likes to keep the "O" going its easier for her to get one when she has them ona regular bases...hence the concern.

Geez, If wait a week it will take me forever the next time

Money has been a big issue this past month still haven't made Nov. mortgage payment, and I'm also thinking its too much wine...these last few days she been slaming it down.

So in short there is no magice pill that helps with the "O"..

With regards to the toys...some are just so damb loud we only break those out for hotel sex.

Since the only two ladies responding with the words stress and relax in there replies, I'm going to try a back rub and a foot message......before I tie her down:lol:

In all seriousness I think its stress. Whats a good suppliment to releave her stress....


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

I have mentioned Jason Julius several times on these boards, he is a guru on womens "O". Google him and you will be able to get some FREE info on this. He has really helped our sexual relationship and figuring things out!!!

The one thing he says is that women need to be very relaxed and allow there mind to clear. This could take 30 minutes or more. Good Luck!!


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

the guy;1195512}
In all seriousness I think its stress. Whats a good suppliment to releave her stress....[/QUOTE said:


> A few drinks, a weekend away, day at the spa? How about just a day spent having fun together, followed by a nice dinner, drinks, massage?
> 
> Is there a time restraint on getting to the O? Sometimes it just takes longer... Getting there is all the fun! :smthumbup:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

No time restraints, and 15 to 20 minutes is typical, its just that by 30-45 minutes go by and she gets frusturated and wants to phuck.

Typical evenings are relaxing and her vaction starts Fri. so it been a while (since July since our last trip) since we got away.

Also thanks for the info Pinkme I'll check it out when she gets home. 

Besides the relaxing and stress relief methods (damb money problems), I'll try some new moves....maybe not so much up and down but side to side. LOL


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

A supplement to relieve stress?? She doesn't need a pill. Alcohol is the best thing I know of to loosen up. Or a nice........smoke. Aromatherapy can work but I find that the scents that are supposed to relax people don't always work for me. Massage is great too, but it has to be the right kind, and from a therapist who doesn't talk. And a whole hour. I would take a bubble bath if I had a nice big tub. A hot tub soak is awesome.

If I were you I'd spend the $100 on a hotel room before a dr. What's a dr. going to do?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

It just happens sometimes, women are strange chaps.

Mrs Wysh will sometimes tell me that she doesn't think I'll give her an O even when we are doing cowgirl which is normally guaranteed to get her going. She will just tell me to 'finish'.
Then a day or two later she will pop two off in next to no time:scratchhead:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

YOU NAILED IT SHE RAN OUT OF WEED LAST WEEK!!!!!!!

@Hope, I understand you were refering to a different kind of smoke, but since I confronted her, almost 3 years ago she has started smoking weed (for medicinal purposes, its legal in CA) it calms her down and it helped with alot of issues she had in dealing with her anxiety and all the other bull crap that comes from healing from infidelity.

Pinkme. I'm still going to check out that info, it doesnt hurt to keep learning.

***********disclaimer**********

She's no were near a pothead I used to be but just a hit after dinner makes her a little more easier to live with....LOL


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

the guy said:


> YOU NAILED IT SHE RAN OUT OF WEED LAST WEEK!!!!!!!
> 
> @Hope, I understand you were refering to a different kind of smoke, but since I confronted her, almost 3 years ago she has started smoking weed (for medicinal purposes, its legal in CA) it calms her down and it helped with alot of issues she had in dealing with her anxiety and all the other bull crap that comes from healing from infidelity.
> 
> ...


Ha, actually I WAS referring to that kind of smoke


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

My wife is way more in the mood with a bit of smoke too. Found she is pretty open to what I am doing to her while she is high.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I REALLY need to start smoking weed again. I quit when I had kids. It's way better for you than drinking spiced rum like I do now


----------



## jumperdono (Nov 9, 2012)

He has really helped our sexual relationship and figuring things out!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Well folks Mrs. the-guy got...I mean well last night she want to the "doctors" to refill her perscription.

Its been a week, here it is Fri. again... I'm disappointed she missed "humb day "O"". but life goes on!


----------

